

Brain-Computer Interface Begins New Clinical Trial - blogimus
http://news.brown.edu/pressreleases/2009/06/braingate2

======
InkweaverReview
That's pretty fascinating. Imagine being able to move your mouse cursor just
by thinking!

~~~
anigbrowl
I hope that as this technology becomes more widely available we're not trying
to funnel it down to a single set of coordinates and one click.

~~~
InkweaverReview
That's true.

However, it would take a lot more computing power to try to determine what the
thought pattern for "Click the Reply" button is, as opposed to looking for the
thought pattern for "Move Mouse Down" and "Click Mouse".

As with any new technology, I expect that it'll start off simple and then
progress from there.

Another issue, is that each device would have to be calibrated to the user's
mind, as each person has their own thought patterns.

This could make computer use a practiced skill, rather than something that you
can pick up pretty quickly right out of the box.

Each new computer you bought would have to "learn" your thought process so
that it could tell what you wanted it to do.

